# Solved: Lawnmower handle needed



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone know a website were I can get a new upper handle for a Murray lawnmower model 21685X8F MFG/SERIAL 95045-376745 the handle broke on the rightside when behind the mower. broke right at the bolt hole.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you fix this stuff for a living? I see all sorts of requests for more stuff than one person could possible use.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Lex you gotta learn how to use Google..............
http://www.murrayparts.com/


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Guyzer said:


> Lex you gotta learn how to use Google..............
> http://www.murrayparts.com/


the thing is they want a part number but I don't have the manual for it. this mower is over 20 years old. MURRAY is out of buisness filed for chapter 11 in 2004 then closed. Briggs and stratton took them over. And that site don't have handles


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Do you fix this stuff for a living? I see all sorts of requests for more stuff than one person could possible use.


yes I repair theses for a living but this time its on my own mower.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Can you weld a extension onto the handle and drill a new hole?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

katonca said:


> Can you weld a extension onto the handle and drill a new hole?


I don't have that kind of equipment. I could drill through whats left of the old handle and the lower to create a new bolt hole. But I figure replace the handle as theres not much to work with


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Try ebay?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I found a place that might have it but by looking at the picture one side looks longer then the other http://search.cartserver.com/search...ry=Murray_Parts&maxhits=50&keywords=71093E701


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> I found a place that might have it but by looking at the picture one side looks longer then the other http://search.cartserver.com/search...ry=Murray_Parts&maxhits=50&keywords=71093E701


It does look longer 

I take it, that you have the old one off the machine and both sides are equal?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

yep both sides are equal. I found one for around $7 from my guy and im just waiting on a shipping quote.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> yep both sides are equal. I found one for around $7 from my guy and im just waiting on a shipping quote.


can't beat the price :up:


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

got a part number 71580E701 so waiting for my guy to contact me back here with a shipping. 7.25 + tax is a steal as they run about 25-30 dollars depending on site


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

screw it went with another company as I can't wait I want to order before I leave for arizona in 2 weeks while I had the money.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you still going by way of a bus?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

katonca said:


> Are you still going by way of a bus?


bus is on return going up by train


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> bus is on return going up by train


You'll remember the trip the rest of your life. Take your pick:

   or 

Mind was all four :up:


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

katonca said:


> You'll remember the trip the rest of your life. Take your pick:
> 
> or
> 
> Mind was all four :up:


What


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> What


You'll remember the *trip* the rest of your life. And the memories will be    or


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

My handle came today. Fits perfect. came fast too


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Good news.....get a good price?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

about $31


----------

